# Lexi & Olli Go Snowboarding!!!!!



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

My Grandkids, Lexi 2.5, & Olli 1, go ridin for the first time!!!!! :happy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

That was epic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> That was epic, thanks for sharing!


Cheers, ridin!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

That made my day. Shred and destroy little homies.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ItchEtrigR said:


> That made my day. Shred and destroy little homies.


:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

*Nice!!*

Dang son, those kids have better form than I do :embarrased1:  ... on the slopes, that is.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

davidj said:


> Dang son, those kids have better form than I do :embarrased1:  ... on the slopes, that is.


I haven't finished the "Party Edit" yet!!!!! :eyetwitch2:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've seen kids like this on the hill, totally awesome. 
All geared up and gliding down, huge smiles on their faces. very very cool

Man you have several generations of fun ahead of you, hope you can keep up
Great share


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

I have never seen a kid so young do so well on a board. wow!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

slyder said:


> I've seen kids like this on the hill, totally awesome.
> All geared up and gliding down, huge smiles on their faces. very very cool
> 
> Man you have several generations of fun ahead of you, hope you can keep up
> Great share


Keepin up with my kids these days leaves me in a world of hurt at the end of the day!!!!!

These two are gonna leave me in their wake for sure!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> I have never seen a kid so young do so well on a board. wow!


Yeah, he just turned 1 a couple weeks before, and has only been walkin for a couple before that!!!!! 

If he sticks with it, I reckon he'll be a great little Shredder!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

People talk about snowboarding dying..........I think not. Nice work Mizu!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I would almost argue this is a great age to start them. The equipment is huge in comparison of them and their low level of gravity. And they are so flexible that as long as you keep them flat and speed low they'll never get hurt and pop right back up if they fall.

As much as Burton gets ragged on they really are the only players with gear of this size. So I give them kudos in that remark.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> People talk about snowboarding dying..........I think not. Nice work Mizu!


Cheers, mojo!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I would almost argue this is a great age to start them. The equipment is huge in comparison of them and their low level of gravity. And they are so flexible that as long as you keep them flat and speed low they'll never get hurt and pop right back up if they fall.
> 
> As much as Burton gets ragged on they really are the only players with gear of this size. So I give them kudos in that remark.


Yeah, I reckon Burton do a bloody awesome job with regards to kids boarding!!!!!

But it's surprisin at how many companies are tryin to bolster the market too!!!!! 

Great to see!!!!!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> That was awesome!


Cheers, TMX!!!!! :happy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Loved how Lexi/Olli was leaning forward for balance. Just priceless:hairy:









:snowboard2:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

That was so awesome!


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

That was too cool! The little one was so low and balanced. A natural!!!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

That was great! all my grandsons are skiing for now but someday... Keep it up Mizu and thanks for that awesome vid:jumping1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers, SnowDog, ek, tp, and t21!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome! Hoping my 5 year old does that well this season lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow. That was awesome!!!!

My 6 y/o is getting his snowboard for christmas this yr. I guess the 1+ should get going too!!!! That clip is inspiring.

!!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Mizu, that is EPIC!

My grandson is coming up on 9 months and this is his winter to shred! I had been working on his mom with some...resistance...but your vid swayed her over. Thanks for that! 

He's already been spending time hiking on Hoodie with Gramps and he digs it.

STOKED!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Mizu, that is EPIC!
> 
> My grandson is coming up on 9 months and this is his winter to shred! I had been working on his mom with some...resistance...but your vid swayed her over. Thanks for that! STOKED!


That's some boarder hair fo'sho.......


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Zolemite said:


> Awesome! Hoping my 5 year old does that well this season lol


Cheers, Zole!!!!!

I'm sure they will!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Wow. That was awesome!!!!
> 
> My 6 y/o is getting his snowboard for christmas this yr. I guess the 1+ should get going too!!!! That clip is inspiring.
> 
> !!!!


Cheers, F1EA!!!!!

I reckon once the 1+ sees 6 havin fun slidin down the slopes, the sibling rivalry instinct will kick in!!!!!

* Oh, and nice exclamation work!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Mizu, that is EPIC!
> 
> My grandson is coming up on 9 months and this is his winter to shred! I had been working on his mom with some...resistance...but your vid swayed her over. Thanks for that!
> 
> ...


Unreal, Wired!!!!!

He looks like he's gonna be easy to get Stoked on Shredding!!!!!

Especially with Gramps in the know!!!!! 

Grandpa Stoke!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Don't pamper or entitle them!

Train them young... to be productive members of society, I sez. :|


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

That was awesome!!

The only thing that I would add is put a helmet on their heads.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

PalmerFreak said:


> That was awesome!!
> 
> The only thing that I would add is put a helmet on their heads.


Cheers!!!!!

Could get a helmet on Lexi, but Olli didn't want a bar of it!!!!! He didn't even want a hat or beanie on!!!!! 

I'll add that the snow here in spring, in the midday, is similar to a Slushi so it's a very soft landing!!!!!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

So...
Your grand kids are your retirement plan?
You are totally doing it right!!
Raising next Chloe Kim!!!

Olli's sooooo adorable.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> So...
> Your grand kids are your retirement plan?
> You are totally doing it right!!
> Raising next Chloe Kim!!!
> ...


Hahahaa thanks nutmeg, they'll probably cost me my retirement plan!!!!! :grin:

But who knows where it'll take them????? They could end up loving it and making a living out of it somehow, then again they could end up hating it????? (The latter is hard to believe)


----------

